# No more option 40s?



## KyleN62 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello all. 
  I already have an option 40. But my friend is also trying to get one and he’s trying to get it with an 11x or 13f and our recruiter told him that they no longer give out option 40s for ANY combat mos. is this true or is he trying to lie to us. He says it’s a new thing they started doing just recently and I can’t find anything when I google it so I came to you guys. Thank you for your time.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2018)

It could be a number of things including their quota for this qaurter or year is full. Do some searching, we've had a lot of guys in this boat so you can find some threads out there if you work for them.


----------



## 757 (Jul 10, 2018)

This is outside of my lane but maybe one of the verified guys would be willing to fact check this for you.

_"Option 40 and other special options are managed by the ROC (Recruiting Operations Center) and only so many are allotted per quarter. Recruiters cannot get option 40 on their own unless it pops up in the MOS reservation system. If an applicant wants option 40 and the recruiter says it is not in the system the recruiter’s first action should be to call the ROC." __-Vince “Rocco” Vargas_


----------



## KyleN62 (Jul 10, 2018)

AWP said:


> It could be a number of things including their quota for this qaurter or year is full. Do some searching, we've had a lot of guys in this boat so you can find some threads out there if you work for them.


 Yes sir thank you very much. I’ll start looking.


----------



## Caged (Oct 16, 2018)

I see this is an older post. Did your friend receive that option 40 he was looking for? FYI: I was offered an 11x option 40 in September and then again now in October. I believe the Army fiscal year begins in October so it would seem likely that now is the best time to be offered an option 40. If he is not already committed he should probably contact his recruiter asap.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2018)

Caged said:


> I believe the Army fiscal year begins in October so _*it would seem likely that now is the best time to be offered an option 40. If he is not already committed he should probably contact his recruiter asap*_.



Please refrain from offering advice to other wannabes. I appreciate your desire to help others, but we have members better qualified to offer assistance.


----------



## Endura2 (Dec 20, 2018)

He has a few options here, he can go to basic/OSUT, and volunteer there, he can volunteer at airborne if he manages to get an option 4 contract, although the current option 40s now will report to RASP prior so I'm not sure exactly if they still take volunteers at airborne, but I don't see why they wouldn't. Best option if he has his heart set on becoming a ranger is to just wait, more option 40 contracts will come, stay on your recruiter, and if they refused to work with you find another one.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 20, 2018)

ETA

Option 40 Contracts As Of 12/06/2018


----------

